# Wacky year for weather.....



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i cant believe michigan (southeast) has had only 2 plowable events in 3 months .... NOOOTTT GOOOD .... but the temps have been on the average unseasonably warm ..... thank god i dont depend on snow for income ... id have to file bankcrumpcy ..... LOL


----------

